# Tour de Tuscaloosa canceled this year!



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep is official, the Tour de Tuscaloosa is canceled this year. It's really sad too as that was an awesome race last year and had a great time too. Here is the email our team got from Ed (VeloCity Pro Cycle staff).

* Two main issues. We have construction occuring downtown in Tuscaloosa, forcing a change to the criterium course. As a result we had concerns over rider safety. The other issue was the date. Our normal weekend is the last weekend in March. However this year, that is Easter weekend! So, we had to push it back to April - coinsiding with the Amphitheater's concert schedule...which is here in downtown & located on the course...

We'll be back next year for sure!

Ed
VeloCity Pro Cycle staff*


----------

